
Going “off-chain”, how to make your Ethereum dapp scale and successful - altsang
https://www.lunchbadger.com/ethereum-microservice-apis-going-off-chain/
======
skar5151
Great article. Looking forward to the workshop

------
glougheed
Nice to see the nod to Loopback

~~~
altsang
LoopBack.io powers the Compose capabilities in LunchBadger. We're built
entirely on open source! Super productive for API development - we just fill
in the rest of the blanks in the lifecycle

